# Police: Houston store owner kills 3 would-be robbers



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

HOUSTON - A jewelry store owner shot and killed three armed men who tried to rob his business, police said. Two men were in an east Houston jewelry store Thursday afternoon pretending to be customers when a third man burst into the store and stated, "This is a robbery," Houston police spokesman Kese Smith said.
All three men then pulled out pistols, tied up the store owner's wife and took her to a back room, Smith said.
As they were trying to tie up the store owner, the 52-year-old took out a handgun from his waistband and fatally shot one of the suspects, Smith said. The store owner then grabbed a shotgun and shot and killed the two other suspects in the ensuring gunbattle, Smith said.
The Houston Chronicle identified the store owner and his wife as Ramon and Eva Castillo, 48.

The newspaper said Castillo was in critical but stable condition at hospital after suffering gunshot wounds to his left shoulder, left abdomen and legs.
According to the Chronicle, Castillo apparently initially didn't realize he'd been shot until after he untied his wife.

The woman was unharmed, police said.
Cops: Store owner kills 3 would-be robbers - U.S. news - Crime & courts - msnbc.com

Unfortunately, during my time in the jewelry business I lost a friend who was shot through the back of his skull while working at his repair table, my DM was escorted out of the mall at gunpoint during a Million Dollar Diamond Event and gang bangers decided to start a scuffle next to my new store and attempted to smash our cases with our own signage as I brought down the gates. My thoughts and prayers are with Mr. Castillo.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Good Guys 3 Bad Guys 0. :teeth_smile:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Life is like a confused teacher first she gives the test then she teaches the lesson. I guess they failed :teeth_smile:
​


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Should this be moved to the Good Things That Happened Today thread?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

A 3-fer, nice! It warms my heart to hear glad-tiding type stories like this right around the holidays.



Boston Irish Lass said:


> Should this be moved to the Good Things That Happened Today thread?


LOL BIL! Hear, hear.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Makes me smile!:wink_smile: 
Speedy recovery to Mr. Castillo


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Now that is what I call saving tax dollars.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

3kill streak UAV


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I like how buried in the article is "thier immigation status is uncertain"...Nope, not any more because they now own 6ft of dirt


----------

